# Tattoo Designs



## dprogram (Feb 15, 2012)

I draw and create a lot but more often than not I lose inspiration. I'm working on a tattoo design right now for a friend and thought I could do the same for you guys. It will help me in giving me inspiration and building my portfolio and you'll get an original design to carry to your tattoo artist. 

So if you have an idea and just want to see it on paper shoot me a message and describe as best you can what you'd like. I can draw it, scan it, and email it to you.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 15, 2012)

now that I'm in CA I've been thinking about getting some of the facial tats that I always wanted. my idea for one side of my lower jaw is a rip away tat showing a canine jaw in the place of my lower jaw with a mauled pit bull hanging off the teeth. It can go slightly below my jaw but I need to leave room for a phoenix with full open wingspan on my neck with his head right on my adam's apple.

I'll probably do the same thing with the other side of the lower jaw but with a shark and shark jaw.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just please don't be one of those traditional, Sailor Jerry guys! There's enough of those unimaginative convicts artists around. You should be a champion and get into trash polka (like Buena Vista Tattoo Club) or watercolor-style paintings! 

cxr - check out this guy's stuff: http://www.little-swastika.com/tatu


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 15, 2012)

CXR1037 said:


> Just please don't be one of those traditional, Sailor Jerry guys! There's enough of those unimaginative convicts artists around. You should be a champion and get into trash polka (like Buena Vista Tattoo Club) or watercolor-style paintings!
> 
> cxr - check out this guy's stuff: http://www.little-swastika.com/tatu


 
that guy kicks ass, but I can't go to Germany to get my whole body tattooed... no matter how much I want to.


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 15, 2012)

My face is sleeved out totally, i really didnt need to post this but im bored:/ ha sorry.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 15, 2012)

That guy's art is awesome. 

pheonix - Trying to figure out how the pit bull would be hanging from your teeth. Wouldn't it have to be miniature?


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 20, 2012)

yea probably miniature, probably with the jaw caught up on my canine tooth with the face of the pit showing on my cheek and some of the body falling behind the jaw and the hind quarters coming out under the jaw and bellow my ear.


----------



## machzorton (Feb 20, 2012)

id like something on one of my shoulder blades going all the way up my neck but no idea what i want there. id also like a tattoo on my side to look like as if it was ripped open and my rib cage was showing.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 20, 2012)

pheonix said:


> yea probably miniature, probably with the jaw caught up on my canine tooth with the face of the pit showing on my cheek and some of the body falling behind the jaw and the hind quarters coming out under the jaw and bellow my ear.


I got it now man. That's going to turn out pretty cool. What color and markings do you want the Pit to have?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 20, 2012)

machzorton said:


> id like something on one of my shoulder blades going all the way up my neck but no idea what i want there. id also like a tattoo on my side to look like as if it was ripped open and my rib cage was showing.


You should do like 3 or 4 ripped slices like a bear had done it...


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 20, 2012)

dprogram said:


> I got it now man. That's going to turn out pretty cool. What color and markings do you want the Pit to have?


 
I'm not sure I'll let you experiment with that, I just want it to look a big strong muscular pit bull. I think cropped ears would make a nice touch. make it look like a total BULLY dog.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 20, 2012)

Got ya...


----------



## machzorton (Feb 20, 2012)

dprogram said:


> You should do like 3 or 4 ripped slices like a bear had done it...


that would be sick on my side. slices from a bear with my ribs showing through. if you had time, think you could draw that up?


----------



## dprogram (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah that'd be pretty easy actually...working on pheonix's...then some form of a decapitated goat head lol. Looks like I'll be busy. Hit me up if you haven't heard from me in a few days


----------



## machzorton (Feb 27, 2012)

You get around to doing that drawing?


----------

